# GCKFA grassy point overnight Camp & Fish



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

*GCKFA overnight  adventure November 5th & 6th, 2011*​ 
The Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association is planning an overnight fishing trip to the Grassy Point Wildlife Management Area. Grassy Point is located on the east shore of Blackwater Bay and provides ready access to the fishing area in Little Catfish and Catfish basins. Redfish, trout and flounder can be found in the marshes, bayous and shallow water area of the Blackwater. The GCKFA has held this event several times and decided it was so enjoyable that it should be at least an annual event.​ 





 
Grassy Point is a small campsite and former county park now owned and managed by the Northwest Florida Water Management District and is part of the over 17,000 acre Yellow River Wildlife Management Area.​ Grassy Point sits in a small cove near Escribano Point. The site is fairly primitive with portable toilets, picnic tables and two (2) designated camping areas. We can camp there without a permit as long as we camp only in the designated areas. The larger camping area is on the Bay with excellent camp sites, large shade oaks and a sandy beach for easy kayak launches.​ Keep in mind the following:​ There is no power - at least that I could see - and the nearest store is in Holley.​ Alcohol is NOT allowed in the NW FL Water management District recreation area.​ Lastly, the NW FL WMD guy told me that they have a bit of a bear problem so we should plan accordingly. Bear info is available on the FWC web site.​ 

Michael Clubbs
Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association :thumbsup:
http://www.facebook.com/GCKFA/ or http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/​


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds like fun will u have everything needed to join the association at the camp?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

definitely what he said, and whats the cost to attend the camp. and what are the dates?? or did i miss them


oxbeast1210 said:


> Sounds like fun will u have everything needed to join the association at the camp?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

just kidding, i saw the dates


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Ted is planing on bring T-shirts, stickers, and applications, the membership fee is $20 (Due on Jan 1st of each year) and if you mention this thread we can count the membership paid through 2012!

If you want to get the membership out of the way visit the GCKFA web page ( http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/ ) and the link is on the bottom of the home page to use paypal.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

but it doesnt cost to camp?


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

No permit or fee is required to camp.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i gotcha


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

what no beer?


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

My son & I just did a reconnoiter of the camp ground last Friday.
Everything is just as Mike said. :thumbsup:
There are two “Out Houses” & four/five fire rings (about 36" dia.)& maybe six or so “campground” grills.
There is not a LOT of good level ground for tent camping.
All the trash receptacles are of the “Bear Proof” type & mostly of to the side away from the main camping area. On the other hand, they are near the potties. :blink:
So when using the head at night, it would not be unreasonable to carry some “Bear Spray” in addition to your light. 
Remember, always go with some one you can out run, cause ya can’t out run da bear! :whistling:

There are more signs saying ‘NO Booze” than a “Tree Shaken Southern Baptist Preacher”. (But then I’ve never been one to pay too much attention to them anyway.) :mellow: :devil: 
They also say No Fire Arms, & don’t feed the bears! I don’t know how they intend to enforce the “Don’t Feed the Bears” if you can’t carry????????? :2guns: :wallbash:


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Is it on same side as last year or on the beach side? I'll try to make it, we had a great time last year


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

This sounds like some fun

Chris


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

*Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association

Friends of GCKFA, This is one of those rare opportunities that we have to relax, spend some time together and get to know each other. The fishing and camping is a plus but I can not encourage you enough to make an effort and find out what the organization is all about, talk to other members and enjoy the company. The fishing is a little different to what most of you are use to, take the time to share what works. I have had great success using a drift sock and establishing a drift pattern, working a bull minnow near the bottom for flounder and casting lures for specks and reds. Due to work I am unable to attend this event but I would love to hear the stories and see the photos.

Best Wishes and Tight Lines
Michael Clubbs

RSVP at http://www.facebook.com/GCKFA/
*


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

How do you get to the campsite (driving directions)? I'm hoping to go and bring my son. Who else is coming. Seems like great camping weather.


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Directions:
-From HWY 87, turn in at sign for NOLF Choctaw
-Drive paved road - approx. 3 miles
-Turn onto dirt road just prior to Navy gate
-Drive around airfield boundary approx. 5 miles
-Look for Grassy Point park sign, stay to the RIGHT* UPDATE: stay left GCKFA will be using the Bayou campsite.*

Grid Coordinates (according to google earth):
30*30'58.59"N 87*00'24.63"W

Also a map is posted on the home page of the GCKFA
http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/

​ 









Remember to RSVP
http://www.facebook.com/GCKFA/
click on the events​


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Great info Mike.

Several of us will go Friday evening and attempt to stake out the smaller of the two campsites (not the beach one). This way we can kind of limit the amount of stupidity non-yakkers cause.

This is a great event for kids and spouses. At least 4 wives are confirmed attending. (Not all of them are mine)

Lows in the 50s, Highs in the 70s. Awesome camping temps.

We have never had probs with bears or rangers only only a rough ******* woman and the same "run faster than your friend" rules apply for her. )She caught her boyfriend and beat him up first) ;0)

See you there.
Ted


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

My girls wanted to see where we were going to camp out. So Saturday we made a trip down to check it out again. 
I should report that some “Red Necks” in a broken down motor home, pickup truck & boat have 1 1/2 camp sites (on the beach side of the fence) & the only two pick nick tables taken. 

My girls & I will also go down Friday & try to stake out at least one fire ring near the beach.

OH & you WILL need a car wash when you leave the camp out.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Guys,

The first year we were at the campsite at the beach and we had motor homes and others all around us. The second year we went to the smaller campsite with no beach. It was much better because motor homes don't fit and we had enough people to dominate the camp spaces.

We cannot keep people out and those we have met are fun and very cool. We simply liked the quieter spot and filled it with fellow yakkers.

Also, kayak launch is easier at the ramp since we don't have to cross a tide flat of 12 inch mud.

Please plan to gather at the small, round campground. I will staple signs on my way there so you can find us.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

In the picture below, we will be at the point marked A


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Ted, where is the smaller site? Do you mean we should take the fork to the left rather than the right? 
Or is there something at the regular site that I missed?

Your post has the “Dreaded red X” & no picture.
I be confuseled!:help::confused1:

I intend to be there around noon with three of my daughters, son & an ooooooold navy :sailor: buddy.:thumbup1:


----------



## Synovis (Oct 3, 2007)

Lets see if this pic will show up....
I prolly shoulda flipped the names honestly.

Grassy Point "Proper" is labeled as 'B' on this pic.

I plan to go up around 4-5pm on Friday night and stay until Sunday sometime.
I'm pretty sure a couple others will be going up then also.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Rick, perfect map... here is what it looks like.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

In Rick's aerial photo, veer right to go to point "B". Veer left at the fork to to point "A". After the fork, go down a little ways to a track on the left which leads to the camp site. There may (or may not) be a small sign high on a tree denoting the site. Here is the fork in the road and the bayou camp site.

I have meetings most of the day Friday so I may not get out there until Saturday...


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

After reading all of the posts, including mine with the red X, there may still be confusion.

We are going to the smaller campsite which is a left at the Y and marked A on the map. This has a bayou launch and is quieter than the big beach site.

The original map (with Red and Greens line directions from Hwy 87) terminates at the wrong campsite but is correct up to the sign at the Y. If you happen to go to the wrong site you are only 5 minutes off course.

I will have signs up Friday evening that should help.

On another point, we are aiming for Sat night to be a community dinner night with shrimp boil. Since I'm not sure how many people are coming, I don't know if the two pots of Shrimp Boil will be enough for everyone. We will, of course, share everything we have, except beer ;0) but if anyone else has the ambition to fire up additional pots full of goodies please post. If you do not have a pot/burner but wish to bring ingredients (Shrimp, Sausage, Fish, etc.) to add to community pots, again, please post.

I am really stoked to spend time with everyone. This is way better than club meetings or fishing because we have tons of time around the firepit to talk and share ideas.


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

I updated the GCKFA web site with Ricks photo and the informaiton about the smaller campsite.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I bought food on Wed night and packed the wife's car last night. I plan to pack my own about 1:00 and head out after that.

I can smell the campfire already and have been craving a steak dinner for weeks.

This is going to be awesome.

Ted


----------



## splitcoasts (Jul 13, 2011)

How'd it go? Fishes? I got sick and couldn't make it but I wish I had


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are some pics from the weekend. Weather was ideal for camping - a little chill, but not too cold and sunny during the day. There were a lot of fish caught (just not by me) - reds, flounder, trout, LMB's. Great weekend - yakfishing, camping, sitting around the fire and the great outdoors...


----------



## Synovis (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the best part was waking up to Ted making coffee and breakfast....in tights....
I crawled back into my tent......figured it was some kind of bad nightmare.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Was definitely a good time and got to hear some great stories .


----------



## Synovis (Oct 3, 2007)

moe pics.....


----------



## Synovis (Oct 3, 2007)

still more....


----------

